# Interview With Patrick Craddock, The Craftsman’s Apron



## My Freemasonry (Apr 13, 2017)

We last visited Patrick Craddock in June of 2013 with an article on Freemason Information that you can see HERE. Since that time Craddock has increased his product line.




Charvonia Masonic Tie




Silence & Circumspection T-Shirt




















While he may not make all his accessories personally they are his design. Everything on Craddock’s Site for sale has been personally designed by him and for him. They cannot be found elsewhere.




_“Throughout the early 1990’s to 2009, Patrick produced aprons in the evenings and on weekends as a sideline business. From a hobby born of necessity, The Craftsman’s Apron has become the foremost purveyor of quality Masonic regalia in North America. Today our aprons are worn in twenty-seven States and two foreign countries. In addition to our aprons we have increased our product line to include custom ties, Lodge banners, cuff links, t-shirts, officer jewels and collars.”_​





“Chain of Union” Hand-Engraved Masonic Firing Glass




Of course, Craddock’s mainstay is still his handcrafted, hand painted aprons. A large portion of the aprons Craddock makes are custom designs special ordered. Whether you want to design your own apron or just give Craddock some of your favorite Masonic symbols and let him work with them to make a one of a kind creation, you will be hard pressed to find anybody else in the United States that can do that for you.

Craddock also delivers lectures, most often a power point presentation of the Evolution of the Masonic Apron in the United States. He travels to many Jurisdictions to their Grand Session and he is available to speak anywhere upon request.

To contact Patrick Craddock visit his wonderful website: https://www.craftsmansapron.com/ and The Craftsman’s Apron Facebook page






Founding Fathers Apron











Royal Arch Apron











 








Continue reading...


----------



## Warrior1256 (Apr 14, 2017)

Nice!


----------

